# PC boot lange seit neuer GraKa



## Turalyon (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich musste mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen und habe mich für eine GeForce GTX760 entschieden. Habe die Nvidia Anleitung des Umbaus befolgt, alte Treiber deinstalliert, alte Karte raus, neue Karte rein, aktuellesten Treiber drauf.

Seit dem Einbau dauert jedoch der Bootvorgang ziemlich lange. Normalerweise kommt nach dem Einschalten des Rechners ein einzelner Piep vom Board und dann started Windows. Jetzt jedoch piept es 3-4x und zwischen den Pieps vergehen 30-60 Sekunden. Nach dem letzten Piep fährt Windows ganz normal hoch. Ich habe auch schon Spiele gespielt und die Karte funktioniert normal.

Sie ist korrekt im Slot drin, es ist ein PCIe 3.0 slot und die Stromstecker sind ordentlich drin. Das Netzteil liefert auch genug Saft für das ganze System

Hat einer ne Idee, was das sein könnte? Wie gesagt, an Windows kann es ja nicht liegen, da die Verzögerung vor dem Windows start auftritt.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2014)

Was hattest Du denn vorher für eine Karte? Steckt die Karte 100% korrekt im Slot? Dauert es schon allein so lange, bis du ins BIOS reingehen könntest? Wenn ja: steckt mal DVD-LW und Festplatte(n) ab, ob das was bringt


----------



## Taikun777 (15. Juli 2014)

Moin ! 
Netzteil hat genug Power, ja ? evtl ist der Anlaufstrom zu gering  ? 
Und die Pieptöne kannste mal checken Liste der BIOS-Signaltöne – Wikipedia

Greetz
Taikun


----------



## Turalyon (15. Juli 2014)

@Taikun77

Gut möglich, dass das am Anlaufstrom liegt. Die Graka zieht laut Herstellerangabe 170W, und Nvidia empfiehlt eine Mindestsystemleistung von 500W. Mein Netzteil ist ein Silent Power 7 und liefert 450W. Wie gesagt, bis auf die Dauer des Bootvorgangs vor dem Windowsstart ist der Rest völlig in Ordnung. Hatte noch keinen Absturz zu verzeichnen, oder irgendwelche Bildfehler, selbst beim Spielen von Watch Dogs, wenn die Graka auf 80°C hochgeht und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit in den 80% Bereich hochdreht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2014)

Nochmal: geht es denn erst BEIM Laden von Windows langsam, also die Möglichkeit, ins BIOS zu gehen, kommt gewohnt schnell, aber danach dauert es lange? Oder dauert es schon lange, bis Du ins BIOS gehen könntet?


----------



## Turalyon (21. Juli 2014)

Okay, kleines Update. Als die 4 kurzen Pieps dauernd kamen, kam ich gar nicht ins Bios, weil ab dem zweiten Piep der klickton kam, als ich die F9 Taste gedrückt hab. 

Aber jetzt: Seit gestern morgen kamen beim Start 48 (in Wort - achtundvierzig) kurze Pieptöne bevor der Rechner wieder ausging. Ich hab dann mal den DVD brenner abgeklemmt - keine Wirkung. Dann die Festplatte - erst keine Wirkung, dann hat's geklappt und der hat vom Knoppix Stick gebootet. Dann hab ich die Platte wieder eingesteckt und den Rechner normal gestartet und dann lief er wieder.

Heute morgen das gleiche problem, wieder die 48 pieps. Ich hab dann die alte Graka mal zurückgebaut und neu gestartet, hat nichts geholfen, immer noch die vielen pieptöne. Ich hab ein Gigabyte Board und laut angaben bedeuten auf jedem board diese pieptöne ein problem mit der stromversorgung. Da ich aber die alte Graka wieder drin hab, sollte das ja eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein, die frisst ja verglichen mit der neuen kaum was, selbst unter last.

Das seltsame ist: wenn ich den Rechner hinlege, funktioniert der Start tadellos. Steht er, hab ich das dauerpiepen. Ich vermute fast, es ist ein Problem mit dem Prozessor, das irgendwas nicht mehr richtig sitzt, sobald der computer steht und Schwerkraft drauf wirkt 

Edit: ich hab bereits ein neues 600W Netzteil bestellt. Sollte morgen oder übermorgen kommen. Aber wie kann ich denn den Prozessor testen, ob der wirklich ein ding weg hat, wenn der rechner steht? (Zur not lass ich den Computer einfach liegen, ist eh besser, wenn man bedenkt, wie schwer die kühlkörper geworden sind -.-)


----------



## Taikun777 (21. Juli 2014)

Boahh Ätzend ! Du hast mein Mitgefühl das ist das Letzte wenn der PC nicht richtig läuft °_°

Ich würde immer noch auf das NT tippen evtl hat die neue Graka dem NT irgendwie einen verpaßt ?
 WIe alt ist es denn ? Hast du evtl. ein altes NT da ? Das mal einbauen und mit der alter Graka testen.

Evtl. SInd es aber auch die Steckverbindungen ? Sonst eh du das NT tauschst mal alles abziehen und wieder raufstecken.

Tja ansonsten kann es so vieles sein aber ganz ehrlich 48Töne hab ich auch noch nicht gehört.

Evtl kannste mit dieser Liste hier noch etwas ausschließen.

Bios-pieptoene - Bios-Fehler-Piept

GL

Greetz
Taikun


----------



## Turalyon (21. Juli 2014)

"wiederholt kurz
- 
kein Strom, Karte nicht richtig im Sockel oder Kurzschluss"


wieder ein anzeichen dafür, dass es das NT ist. Hab leider kein ersatz dafür da. Das neue kommt morgen, dann hab ich einen ersatz ^^

Wenn der Fehler dann immer noch besteht, isses vielleicht eine kalte löststelle irgendwo beim prozessor. Aber da der im Liegen ja funzt, würd ich ihn einfach liegen lassen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn es auch mit neuem NT noch so ist, tippe ich viel eher auf die Grafikkarte, weil DIE ja das neue Teil ist - da kann nur DIE schuld sein, wenn es nicht das NT ist. Ich würde dann als neue auch nicht wieder ne GTX 760 nehmen, da du zu dem Preis ne bessere AMD bekommst


Beziehungsweise: du hast darauf noch nicht geantwortet: welche Karte hattest Du denn vorher? Warum "musstest" du die wechseln? Vlt. war die alte gar nicht defekt, sondern was am Board oder so?

Und was hast Du denn für ein Mainboard + CPU?


----------



## Turalyon (21. Juli 2014)

Die alte war ne GT 630. Der Wechselgrund war primär die Leistung, aber die Kühlung fing an, zicken zu machen (temperatur steigt sporadisch auf 60-70 Grad, obwohl ich nur nen Film schaue)

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
CPU: Intel i5-3550
8 GM Ram in zwei 4er chips

Und wie gesagt, da das Problem sogar bestehen blieb, als ich die alte GraKa wieder reingebaut habe, kann es scheinbar nicht an der neuen liegen.


----------



## HanFred (21. Juli 2014)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Das seltsame ist: wenn ich den Rechner hinlege, funktioniert der Start tadellos. Steht er, hab ich das dauerpiepen. Ich vermute fast, es ist ein Problem mit dem Prozessor, das irgendwas nicht mehr richtig sitzt, sobald der computer steht und Schwerkraft drauf wirkt


Vielleicht, das liesse sich ja überprüfen. 
Ein Bekannter hatte schon einmal ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings mit etwas anderen Symptomen. Um den Fehler zu finden, habe ich nach und nach jede einzelne Komponente ausgebaut und die Beep-Codes analysiert, bis nur noch das Board drin war. Als ich selbiges auch noch ausgebaut hatte, um mir die Rückseite anzusehen, stellte sich heraus, dass eine Schraube zwischen Board und Gehäuse gefallen war, die irgendwelche Kontakte kurzgeschlossen haben muss, sobald der Rechner stand. 

Edit: 60-70° C sind jetzt nicht wahnsinnig viel für einen Grafikchip. Die GT 630 verträgt offiziell maximal 90°. Je nach Videokompression wird für die Dekodierung durchaus einiges an Rechenleistung benötigt, geradeH.264/MPEG-4 AVC in 1080p mit hoher Bitrate sind nicht ohne.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, da das Problem sogar bestehen blieb, als ich die alte GraKa wieder reingebaut habe, kann es scheinbar nicht an der neuen liegen.


 Ach so, das hab ich übersehen.


Aber ne 630 ist eh absolut unwürdig, wenn man auch nur den Hauch "Gaming" vor hat - IMO darf so ein Ding nicht mal "Grafikkarte" heißen


----------



## Turalyon (21. Juli 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Vielleicht, das liesse sich ja überprüfen.
> Ein Bekannter hatte schon einmal ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings mit etwas anderen Symptomen. Um den Fehler zu finden, habe ich nach und nach jede einzelne Komponente ausgebaut und die Beep-Codes analysiert, bis nur noch das Board drin war. Als ich selbiges auch noch ausgebaut hatte, um mir die Rückseite anzusehen, stellte sich heraus, dass eine Schraube zwischen Board und Gehäuse gefallen war, die irgendwelche Kontakte kurzgeschlossen haben muss, sobald der Rechner stand.
> 
> Edit: 60-70° C sind jetzt nicht wahnsinnig viel für einen Grafikchip. Die GT 630 verträgt offiziell maximal 90°. Je nach Videokompression wird für die Dekodierung durchaus einiges an Rechenleistung benötigt, geradeH.264/MPEG-4 AVC in 1080p mit hoher Bitrate sind nicht ohne.



Gut, ne Schraube sollte man ja hören, wenn die purzelt und ich habe auch nichts wirklich rumgeschraubt, dass da ne Schraube reinfallen konnte. Die Schrauben, welche die GraKa halten, sind außen. Aber selbst wenn ich kein Video schaue, ist die temperatur manchmal in dem Bereich. Und, das ist ja nicht immer so. Ich konnte ein Spiel spielen und die Temperatur ging nich so hoch, wie sie manchmal im Leerlauf war. Wie gesagt, alles seltsam, hab so das Gefühl, dass der Lüfter ein Ding weg hat. Zum Zeitpunkt dieses Posts ist die Karte im Leerlauf (nichts läuft außer der Browser) und sie hat 73° und der Kühler ist hörbar am arbeiten (auch wenn es so klingt, als würde er manchmal bremsen, dann wieder gas geben etc)



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach so, das hab ich übersehen.
> 
> Aber ne 630 ist eh absolut unwürdig, wenn man auch nur den Hauch  "Gaming" vor hat - IMO darf so ein Ding nicht mal "Grafikkarte" heißen
> 
> ...



Das habe ich leider am Ende auch gemerkt. Habe mich wohl von den 4  GB VRAM blenden lassen, ohne auf die restlichen Merkmale zu schauen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Das habe ich leider am Ende auch gemerkt. Habe mich wohl von den 4  GB VRAM blenden lassen, ohne auf die restlichen Merkmale zu schauen



Tja,. typisches Disconter-Marketing - 4GB RAM macht bei so ner Karte so viel Sinn wie Keramik-Sportbremsen für nen Fiat Punto mit 40PS...   selbst bei aktuellen Top-Karten kommen wir erst so langsam in den Bereich, wo man wegen der "Zukunftssicherheit" vlt. nicht "nur" 2GB empfiehlt


----------



## Turalyon (23. Juli 2014)

Okay, kleines Update. Und ich kann mir selbst in den Arsch treten, wenn es das Problem wirklich war. Ich habe es heute morgen mal wieder nicht geschafft, den Rechner zum Laufen zu bringen, obwohl er sich seit dem Abschalten gestern nicht einen Millimeter bewegt hat (was die Wackelkontaktsache ja nicht gerade unterstützt)

Nun habe ich aus testgründen mal überlegt, die RAM Chips aus ihren slots zu nehmen. Ich habe zwei 4er Chips in Slot 1 und 2. Habe den aus der 2 genommen und der Rechner startete sofort. Habe den Chip wieder eingesteckt und wieder die 40+ Pieptöne. Habe den Chip aus der 2 dann rausgenommen und den Chip aus der 1 in die 2 gesteckt. Ebenfalls das Dauerpiepen. Habe dann den Chip, der in der 2 steckte (den ich zu dem Zeitpunkt in der Hand hielt) mal in die 1 gesteckt und den noch in der 2 steckenden rausgenommen und draußen gelassen. Rechner startete normal. Also sind die RAM Chips selber in Ordnung, es liegt am RAM Slot.

Frage: Muss ich die Chips in die Slot kombination 1-2 machen, damit sie beide funktionieren oder geht auf 1-3 oder 1-4? Und wenn nicht, kann ich 1-2 freilassen und direkt 3-4 nutzen?

Ich bekomm zwar heut mein neues NT, aber wenn der RAM Slot ein Ding weg hat, wird das ja auch nicht helfen -.-


----------



## HanFred (23. Juli 2014)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Frage: Muss ich die Chips in die Slot kombination 1-2 machen, damit sie beide funktionieren oder geht auf 1-3 oder 1-4? Und wenn nicht, kann ich 1-2 freilassen und direkt 3-4 nutzen?


Empfohlen wird im Handbuch die Kombination 1-2, aber 3-4 sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren. Versuch macht klug. Hauptsache du steckst die Module in Slots mit derselben Farbe, damit Dualchannel aktiviert wird.


----------



## Turalyon (23. Juli 2014)

Hab grad mit Gigabyte telefoniert, der am Telefon meinte, 1-3 könnte auf gehen, sind dann halt etwas langsamer, weil's nur noch ein Kanal ist. Aber ich probier erst mal blau-blau und lass weiß-weiß leer. Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass die Southbridge ein Ding weg hat


----------



## Turalyon (24. Juli 2014)

Okay, jetzt hab ich die neue GraKa wieder drin, neues 600W Netzteil drin und die beiden Ram Chips in die Slots 3-4 gemacht, der Rechner startet normal bis auf die 4 kurzen pieps, die auftraten seit die neue GraKa drin ist. Mit der alten GraKa kommt nur ein Piep. Die Töne sind weit auseinander, 20-30 sekunden dazwischen, aber laut liste bedeuten 4 kurze pieps, das der Systemtimer ausgefallen ist (also mglw die CMOS Batterie runter). Müsste mal testen, ob ich ins Bios komme und dort die Systemzeit noch stimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Also, wenn das RAM auf bestimmten Slots nicht geht, ist defintiv mit dem Board was nicht okay. RAM kann man in jeder Kombination aufstecken, du hast maximal den Nachteil, dass Du je nach Kombination kein Dualchannel hast - aber laufen muss der PC so oder so.


----------



## Turalyon (24. Juli 2014)

Ja, der DDR3-2 slot ist hinüber. Ich hab den REchner gestartet mit verschiendenen Chips in dem Slot, daher weiß ich, das die chips selber in ordnung sind. Und die anderen Ram Slots funktionieren auch problemlos. Es ist hoffentlich nur der Slot selbst und nicht die Southbridge


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Musst Du halt mal testen, ob die Probleme weg sind, wenn du den nicht mehr nutzt. Ansonsten wäre ein neues Board aber auch nicht teuer, so 60€, das reicht an sich schon. Und falls Du noch Garantie hast, bekommst Du ja vlt auch zumindest einen Teil der Kaufpreises zurück


----------



## Turalyon (24. Juli 2014)

Zur Zeit merke ich nichts, schon Watch Dogs gespielt, was ja nun wirklich ressourcenintensiv ist und keine Probleme gehabt


----------

